# Just put Plow on '14 Jeep, sagging too much, advice?



## JerseyShorePlow (Jan 14, 2011)

I just had a MD76 Snow Dogg plow installed on my 2014 Jeep Wrangler Sahara. The dealer said it was fine, but it sags quite a bit. With plow on Jeep and lifted up, its down 2". Even if the plow is in the down/float position while on truck, its down 1 1/2". Its just too much, and I only have 4" of clearance to the plow frame. Anyone have a similar Jeep and problem? Whats the solution?

Also, the dealer mounted the plow at the second lowest mounting point on the frame. Could I raise it up and cut some off for more clearance?
Thanks


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Do you have any ballast in the jeep?


----------



## Snoviper (Jul 10, 2003)

You could check out Timbrens, I have never used them. A lot of other people have recommended them:
http://timbren.com/ses-kit-lookup/


----------



## JerseyShorePlow (Jan 14, 2011)

The dealer said no ballast was required, but I thought about trying that. It may bring the back down and level it a bit, but I don't think it will help the sagging.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Your dealer is a moron, find a new one!!!!

Ballast and timbrens.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

You need counter weight (not the same as ballast) counter weight goes BEHIND the rear wheels. Also Id look into air shocks instead of timbrins.


----------



## JeepCoMJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Measure the shocks collapsed and extended height, go to a parts store, napa or bumper to bumper, and buy AIR SHOCKS


Screw air bags, or in coil air bags. Air shocks are much easier to install, replace, and maintain....and the ride quality does not change with them aired up...unlike with airbags. It will ride as well as stock without the plow on.


----------



## JerseyShorePlow (Jan 14, 2011)

Seems like air shocks may be the way to go. Is there any particular brand that fits and works well for the new Jeeps


----------



## JeepCoMJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Not really, you will just need dimensions to cross reference the part to the correct length


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

I have a 2012 JKU I put 2" EMU heavy duty lift springs on the front, but it still does sag a little with about 400 lbs of sand in the back. I had my frame raised last winter because I wheeled it, it just made it a little harder to mount the plow. I have some pics of my frame height in here somewhere.


----------



## JeepCoMJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Frame raised? You mean body lift? Suspension lift would mean frame raised, but by the novice statement of frame raised, it sounds like you mean body lift.


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

I ma sorry by frame raised i mean that i adjusted the plow mount higher than it should be for the summer. I do not believe in body lifts. I do have a 2" suspension lift though


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

ever notice that the car dealer that is quick to say that there is nothing wrong with the vehicle they sold you is also the first to say that you are not covered under warranty because of said deficiency.

All three ways discussed are valid suggestions to solve your problem. You are only limited by your wallet


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

JerseyShorePlow;1785708 said:


> Also, the dealer mounted the plow at the second lowest mounting point on the frame. Could I raise it up and cut some off for more clearance?
> Thanks


Not and have the plow geometry work correctly. When you angle it one end of the blade will try to dig in to the ground, the other end will want to raise.

There is a critical measurement to the mounting center.


----------

